# Coolest Saltwater predator



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok iam looking for the most unique predator with lots of activty it can be anything, not so much as aggressiveness and no octapus's because they dont live long enough and nofing that requries 80+ gallons


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Queen Triggers are aweosme. as well as Titan triggers and bluethoats.
louti and cony groupers are cool aswell


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

seeing as how u want to keep it sub 80 gallons i would reccomend something like and undulated trigger


----------



## bigpun (Oct 26, 2004)

Go with a baby undulated trigger. By far one of the most aggressive fish i have ever owned.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Undulated Trigger.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Undoubtedly the coolest predator in the sea is the Mantis Shrimp.
They're pretty small, but can strike with the force of a 22. bullet.
They have the most advanced eyes in the world, they can see 10,000 times the colors that we can. They're also very smart.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

niger trigger all the way.

under the right light its a beautiful velvet looking blue.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he is wanting unique stupid people... triggers arent unique at all.

angler fish(some change color)
wasp fish

all i can think of now... will get back.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Undoubtedly the coolest predator in the sea is the Mantis Shrimp.
> They're pretty small, but can strike with the force of a 22. bullet.
> They have the most advanced eyes in the world, they can see 10,000 times the colors that we can. They're also very smart.


I can vouche. My LFS has a 7" Mantis, and it will eat anything. It sits in a tank by itself, and if you want to test this BEAST with your finger, he'll shoot straight for it.


----------



## Miro_bolant (Nov 13, 2006)

wouldnt put a mantis shrimp in anything bigger then a 10 gal, or 20 gal...be a shame him busting the glass of ur 80 gallon tank.
persoanlly in 80 gals id go with a couple of leopard eels, and some volitan lionfish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what do you mean by a shrimp busting the glass???? ive heard that before about them but i have no idea what makes them a big deal


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

if i recall, their pinchers, at the joint, come together in a ball and socket figuration. they attack to fast that a vaccuum forms when the "ball" is pulled from the "socket" and creates a air pocket that pops at a volume of 180+ dB. the pressure caused from the air pocket is sometimes strong enough to crack the glass


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

holy crap!!!!!!!!!

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

illnino said:


> he is wanting unique stupid people... triggers arent unique at all.
> 
> angler fish(some change color)
> wasp fish
> ...


he also asked for active, anglers arent active.

wolf eel









cuttlefish are neat predators too. they only live about a year or so, but everyone thats kept them say its worth it. you could even try a breeding project.









but i think most of the unique predators are relatively sedentary (lions, scorpions, anglers/frogs).


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> if i recall, their pinchers, at the joint, come together in a ball and socket figuration. they attack to fast that a vaccuum forms when the "ball" is pulled from the "socket" and creates a air pocket that pops at a volume of 180+ dB. the pressure caused from the air pocket is sometimes strong enough to crack the glass


You've basically got it right there, but just to clarify it completely...
There are essentially two types of Mantis Shrimp, spearers, and smashers.
A Spearer doesn't have the blunt ball on the end of their raptorial appendages, instead they have a very sharp point, which they use to catch fish and other soft prey. 
The Smashers have the ball on the end of their appendage, which is obviously used to smash the shells of their prey. Most smashers are under 4 inches in length, and are not strong enough to break aquarium glass. Only one over 6 or 8 inches long would be strong enough to actually break aquarium glass.
But the breaking of glass can be easily avoided. You could just use an acrylic tank instead... or if you already have a glass tank, get a sheet of acrylic and cover the bottom of the tank, and the lower 4-6 inches up alone the sides of it. 
If the bottom is covered in acrylic, chances are you'll be fine. Most of the time that the glass breaks, happens when the stomatopod is trying to dig a hole in the substrate, and accidently strikes the bottom. Very rarely is the glass broken on one of the sides.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> if i recall, their pinchers, at the joint, come together in a ball and socket figuration. they attack to fast that a vaccuum forms when the "ball" is pulled from the "socket" and creates a air pocket that pops at a volume of 180+ dB. the pressure caused from the air pocket is sometimes strong enough to crack the glass


You've basically got it right there, but just to clarify it completely...
There are essentially two types of Mantis Shrimp, spearers, and smashers.
A Spearer doesn't have the blunt ball on the end of their raptorial appendages, instead they have a very sharp point, which they use to catch fish and other soft prey. 
The Smashers have the ball on the end of their appendage, which is obviously used to smash the shells of their prey. Most smashers are under 4 inches in length, and are not strong enough to break aquarium glass. Only one over 6 or 8 inches long would be strong enough to actually break aquarium glass.
But the breaking of glass can be easily avoided. You could just use an acrylic tank instead... or if you already have a glass tank, get a sheet of acrylic and cover the bottom of the tank, and the lower 4-6 inches up alone the sides of it. 
If the bottom is covered in acrylic, chances are you'll be fine. Most of the time that the glass breaks, happens when the stomatopod is trying to dig a hole in the substrate, and accidently strikes the bottom. Very rarely is the glass broken on one of the sides.
[/quote]thanks for sharing those information.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> he is wanting unique stupid people... triggers arent unique at all.
> 
> angler fish(some change color)
> wasp fish
> ...


he also asked for active, anglers arent active.

wolf eel









cuttlefish are neat predators too. they only live about a year or so, but everyone thats kept them say its worth it. you could even try a breeding project.









but i think most of the unique predators are relatively sedentary (lions, scorpions, anglers/frogs).
[/quote]
ha i can get a wolf eel in our lobster pots ha we call um cat fish cuz of the shap of there teeth.... thay eat shellfish so there pretty much the algator snaping turtles of the sea...


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Go for the mantis shrimp or cuttle fish.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

youtube mantish shrimp they are AMAZING


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I know this cant live in a tank (very deep living creature), but its the coolest saltwater predator, so I figured I'd post it anyway. And I can't inbed a vid right now for some reason, so its just a link.

Meet the VAMPIRE SQUID


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Dude definately go with the Undulated Trigger!!!... I have a 3 inch one and I added a feeder golfish and he literaly bit the thing in half the moment it hit the water..Hands down these are the most agressive saltwater fish I have ever seen!!..they have vey sharp plated mouths and will kill anything imo...thanks

Also, I tried adding a snowflake moray eel and that was gone the next morning..they are also very interesting because of the way that they swim..its just a very awkward way....next time i feed him I will show you a pic or video and you will beleive me haha


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just get a lobster man,,,! thay dont kneed much space to live,,, super hardy animal to keep man..


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

great white shark would be a dream...i'd love to have one in a huge pond around the house hehe maybe when i get born again i can realize this dream


----------

